# Where Are the Bucks Biggest in OH?



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

I'm talking body mass and rack size combined. Do you think NW Ohio, NE Ohio, SE Ohio, Central Ohio, or SW Ohio has the largest deer, more specifically, the largest bucks.


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

on property that no one has hunted in years- and city deer seen some monsters here around work in massillon


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Licking County....


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Wherever deer can grow to 4+ years old...think about it.


----------



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

southwest ohio and south central, east central has had it's share of monsters over the years. Ex. The Beatty buck, the amish buck


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

You can&#8217;t pinpoint any particular area of Ohio being better than the rest. Like Mushi says, anyplace where the deer can get some age on them is going to produce large deer. The ones you read about in magazine, for the most part, are basically freaks of nature that can happen anywhere given the time.
Edit: never mind, I see now what you were saying Fishguy 888.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

Take a look at the record bucks in Ohio. They do seam to come from everywhere around the state.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

definitely all over.....we had a non typical buck behind my inlaws which is considered city limits even tho its in the country and there was a patch of woods behind a factory.....well EVERYONE in the area seen this buck.....easily over 20 points and an easy 200"+ deer....he would stop traffic when he would be out of the woods....well they destroyed half the woods and leveled it and now he disappeared last year and hasnt been seen since....either he moved woods, poached or possibly passed on because he was an old deer.....BUT this deer was in the flattest of all land....a patch of woods that MIGHT of went 4 acres tops. He was just able to get old and grow and had the food....u just never know. Theres giants out there in all conditions......seeing them is the hard part.....ghosts of the night.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Metroparks


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

South west ohio has put up some monsters. The Amish buck and justin metzners buck came from Adams County a few years ago. Both set records....nationally and on the state level. 


http://www.deerhuntingguide.net/ohio-deer-hunting.html
Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

There are big bucks everywhere in Ohio , you just gotta find the right patch of woods . I have seen deer behind my house that would go 170"-180".


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I don't know about the rest of the state but south central is nuts. 
I have a few buddies who would not consider drawing on anything under 170. It is to a point where the phrase "20 point buck" is loosing it luster.
Not tooting my own horn here, I have no luck myself but I am surrounded by it.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

So far this year, I'd have to say Wayne County.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

All around central ohio has the right mix of deer population and crop ground. Counties like mine (morrow) have all the big deer genes but the hunting pressure is so high especially during gun which is notorious for killing lots of young bucks. Southern ohio is so thick and huge as far as cover that they can get the age, but deer will not get the same antlers living on acorns that they will eating like cattle. The taxidermist i use lives close to me and he has been managing 150 acres for 20 years. He has several over 190 on the wall and a nontypical 3 years ago that grossed 230. The genes are there but like in my case you cant really manage 30 acres surrounded by neighbors that dont really care. As far body size, I've seen very few bucks from other regions that are the size of does here.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

NE farm grown deer are crazy. Every year I know about 2 or 3 deer being killed well over 180" in Medina County. This year a record setting buck was taken in Wayne County. We have 1,000 acre plots of ag. fields mixed with rivers and woods that grow giants. My buddy killed a 160'' deer just a few days ago and has pictures of several other deer bigger. Last year one of my friends shot a 160'' double drop tine buck. A few years ago I took a 205'' deer off of my own property. I see trail cam pics and and videos of deer the same size every year within a 10 mile radius of my property. It's crazy up here and I know everytime I walk into the woods I have a chance of shooting a booner. Atleast one or two people I hunt with will kill a 160'' deer every year. 

But... in SE I've seen GIANT typical bucks every year. This year alone the group of hunters I hunt with have gotten videos of 5 bucks over 160'' on public land. Those deer have 1,000's of free ranging non pressured acres to roam that nobody wants too hunt.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I know a guy who lives in southern Mahoning Cty. There are some very nice bucks grown in that area, but, they are not easy to get. His friend, who also lives in the south County, works for a company who's job is to keep power lines clear. Remember the big blackout of about 10 years ago or so? Well, this guy's company got hired to clean out all the power line rights of way around Cleveland. That's where the blackout got started, by the way. He told us that he'd never seen such bucks as he saw up there! Incredible, giant deer that never got hunted! I was running a sales route in the eastern suburbs of Cleveland at the time, and it was common to see tons of deer all around heavily populated areas. Family groups bedded down in the middle of people's front yards! 

Long story short, I guess, is that it doesn't really matter what part of the state you're in, there are some large bucks around. I think the real key is the total population of deer. The more deer, the better your odds of seeing a real monster.


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

Alright everyone! Thanks for the great answers!


----------



## bassfishing27 (Jan 12, 2014)

SmittyN330 said:


> I'm talking body mass and rack size combined. Do you think NW Ohio, NE Ohio, SE Ohio, Central Ohio, or SW Ohio has the largest deer, more specifically, the largest bucks.


East fork is definitely a great hunting area for Fox, Deer(bucks), rabbits, and squirrels.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I would say that every area of the state except SE Ohio. I don't think they can reach their full potential down there because it's all big mature woods. Probably a lot of good mineral licks down there, but no variety of food. A well fed buck with grow everything better. You need a good mix of edge cover, crops, swamps, and stream corridors so they have food for all year. Also need low pressure so they can grow old and access food easily. I think the rolling foothills from SE Ohio to NE Ohio are probably the best. The records show that from the Beatty buck in SE Ohio to the Hole in the Horn buck in NE Ohio.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

bdawg said:


> .... the Beatty buck in SE Ohio ....


I wouldn't exactly call Greene County southeast Ohio 
There's big deer all over the state. Just need the right habitat and low/selective hunting pressure.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Sciotodarby said:


> I wouldn't exactly call Greene County southeast Ohio
> There's big deer all over the state. Just need the right habitat and low/selective hunting pressure.


Actually meant SW Ohio.


----------

